# Beckhoff CX9020 (fehlerhafte?) Erkennung in TwinCAT3



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Guten Tag, 

ich schreibe an der Uni eine Abschlussarbeit, und bin noch recht neu im Thema. Ich arbeite an einem Beckhoff CX9020-Modul, an dem wiederum zwei Klemmen angeschlossen sind. 
Ich habe es über ein LAN-Kabel an einen PC angeschlossen, auf dem TwinCAT 3.1 läuft. Damit das Gerät und die Klemmen erkannt werden können, muss zunächst das Zielsystem bekannt sein. Dazu bin ich der Anleitung gefolgt, die in der Dokumentation der CX9020 enthalten ist. Soweit hat alles funktioniert, das Zielsystem wird auch in der TwinCAT Benutzeroberfläche angezeigt. 

*Nun zu dem Problem*: Beim Geräte-Scan sollten alle angeschlossenen Geräte automatisch erkannt werden. Es wird allerdings nur ein "EtherCAT Automation Protocol" gefunden. Die CPU müsste tatsächlich als "Gerät 1 (EtherCAT)" erkannt werden, unter dem dann die Klemmen aufgelistet sind. 
Weiterhin leuchtet an dem Modul die Power-LED blau, statt wie in der Dokumentation gefordert grün (zur Bedeutung der blauen LED werden keine Angaben gemacht). Die TC-LED (TwinCAT) leuchtet gar nicht. 

Ich hoffe ich habe kein Thema übersehen, in dem das Thema bereits behandelt wurde. 

Über jede Hilfe würde ich mich freuen. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Beim Stichwort "normaler" PC und EtherCAT läuten bei mir sofort die Alarmglocken bei diesem Fehler.
Ich vermute die Realtime Netzwerk-Treiber sind nicht installiert. Bitte diese installieren und es noch mal probieren.
Hier noch ein Link zu dem Thema.
Die blaue LED zeigt an, dass die CPU im Konfig-Modus ist.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Sache mit der CX9020 überlesen und muss meine erste Antwort korrigieren.
In dem Fall dürfte der Treiber keinen Unterschied machen.
Wie lautet denn die Bestellbezeichnung genau (CX9020-XXXX, die X sind wichtig)?
Bitte mal einen Screenshot von der Entwicklungsumgebung machen.


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet: CX9020-0115


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Divad schrieb:


> Die genaue Bezeichnung lautet: CX9020-0115


Das sieht erstmal gut aus, die 5 am Ende ist wichtig.
Welches Zielsystem ist denn ausgewählt?


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Als Zielsystem ist der interne Name der CX9020 eingetragen. Andere, abgesehen von dem Lokalen, werden auch nicht vorgeschlagen.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Juni 2020)

Was für Klemmen hast du denn an die CX9020 angesteckt? Hast du die Spannungsversorgung richtig angeschlossen (SPS und Peripherie werden getrennt versorgt)? 

Die PWR LED kann nicht blau leuchten, das wird die TC LED sein, die dir anzeigt das der Konfig Modus aktiv ist.

Was zeigen die LEDs auf dem Netzteil der Steuerung an (da wo du die Spannung anschließt).


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Neben dem was MasterOhh vorschlägt könntest Du auch mal bei den Netzwereinstellungen kontrollieren, ob die Echtzeittreiber auf dem CX installiert sind, das sollte eigentlich der Fall sein, aber man weiß ja nie.
Auch das kannst Du vergessen, die interne Netzwerkschnittstelle wird unter Windows ja nicht angezeigt, da sollte der Treiber eigentlich immer aktiv sein.


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

-Bisher ist  eine Schrittmotorklemme (EL7031) angesteckt und eine Messbrücken-Klemme (ELM3504). Die Peripherie dahinter ist noch nicht angeschlossen. Deshalb ist die einzige Spannungsversorgung die, des CPU-Moduls. 
-Auf dem Netzteil leuchtet nur die LED oben links (grün), was laut Dokumentation bedeutet, dass die CPU versorgt ist, die Klemmen aber nicht. Allerdings sollte trotzdem die CX9020 als Gerät erkannt werden.  
-Es ist sicher die Power-LED, die blau leuchtet. Die darunter liegende TC-LED leuchtet nicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Wieviele Netzwerkanschlüsse hat der CX denn?
Vergiss die Frage, ist Blödsinn, der CX wird bei der Zielsystemsuche ja gefunden.


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Zwei Netzwerkanschlüsse. Welchen man davon verwendet, hat allerdings nichts geändert.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Habe meine letzten Antworten schon korrigiert, sorry war Blödsinn.


----------



## Hack (10 Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Die PWR LED ist blau? hast du einmal einen Bildschirm angeschlossen? Läuft dort Windows normal?

Grüße


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Ja, die LED ist tatsächlich blau. Ein Bildschirm ist angeschlossen und alles läuft normal


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Juni 2020)

Schließe bitte auch die Spannungsversorgung für den Bus an. Wenn nur die linke LED auf dem Netzteil grün ist, dann hat der Bus keinen Saft ......


----------



## Guga (10 Juni 2020)

@MasterOhh - das dürfte es sein. Ohne Saft arbeiten die EtherCAT-Slaves nicht (d.h. die Klemmen) und ohne Klemmen wird auch kein Master-Knoten im TwinCAT vorgeschlagen. Ist auch sinnig da alternativ zu den EtherCAT-Klemmen ja auch KL-Klemmen gesteckt sein könnten und somit ein anderer Typ von Master-Knoten benötigt würde.

@all. Die Rechte Seite vom CX hat nichts mit Netzwerktreibern zu tun. 

Guga


----------



## Divad (10 Juni 2020)

Danke. Das werde ich ausprobieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Juni 2020)

Hallo Guga,


Guga schrieb:


> @MasterOhh - das dürfte es sein. Ohne Saft arbeiten die EtherCAT-Slaves nicht (d.h. die Klemmen) und ohne Klemmen wird auch kein Master-Knoten im TwinCAT vorgeschlagen. Ist auch sinnig da alternativ zu den EtherCAT-Klemmen ja auch KL-Klemmen gesteckt sein könnten und somit ein anderer Typ von Master-Knoten benötigt würde.


leider arbeiten die Klemmen auch ohne Saft, oder genauer sie arbeiten schon (teilweise), wenn nur 0V und 24V angeschlossen sind, allerdings nur deren Logik, was dann bei manchen zu einer langwierigen Fehlersuche führt. Die Anschlüsse + und - Versorgen lediglich den Powerbus. Hat man nur 0V und 24V verdrahtet läuft die CPU hoch und die Logik der Klemmen arbeitet und sie werden eigentlich auch erkannt, Ausgangsklemmen liefern dann allerdings kein Signal an den Ausgängen, lediglich die LEDs der angesteuerten Ausgänge leuchten.


Guga schrieb:


> @all. Die Rechte Seite vom CX hat nichts mit Netzwerktreibern zu tun.


Das ist mir dann auch eingefallen.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Juni 2020)

Ich hatte bisher immer nur Probleme wenn ich den Bus nicht mit versorgt habe und viele Klemmen scheinen da auch unterschiedlich drauf zu reagieren. Zum Testen schleife ich die Spannung mit 2 Drahtbrücken einfach nur von den Busanschlüssen (sind ja doppelt) zur CPU Versorgung durch.
Ist auf jeden Fall ein Versuch. Wenn das Problem damit nicht behoben wird, können wir zumindest schon mal eine Ursache ausschließen.


----------



## Divad (11 Juni 2020)

Leider hat der Anschluss der Bus-Versorgung keinen Effekt, außer, dass die rechte LED nun auch leuchtet. In TwinCAT wird weiterhin nur das EtherCat Automation Protokol gefunden


----------



## wollvieh (11 Juni 2020)

Geh mal auf den Ethercat Master, Adapter, und den musst du an eine MAC Adresse binden, vermutlich steht bei Dir 00.00.00.00 drin,


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2020)

Versuchst Du bitte mal das Zielsystem erneut zu suchen und machst von dem Suchergebniss einen Screenshot.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2020)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Geh mal auf den Ethercat Master, Adapter, und den musst du an eine MAC Adresse binden, vermutlich steht bei Dir 00.00.00.00 drin,


Das gilt aber nur, wenn er den Master von Hand hinzugefügt hat. Wenn er alles scannt sollte das automatisch erfolgen. Nach dem ersten Scannen fragt er eigentlich nach welcher der gefundenen Master angelegt und verwendet werden soll.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## wollvieh (11 Juni 2020)

... sollte. Hab mehrfach erlebt, das die Adressbindung verlorengeht, warum auch immer.


----------



## MasterOhh (11 Juni 2020)

Mal so eine blöde Frage am Rande... Nur um sicher zu gehen das wir die einfachsten möglichen Ursachen nicht übersehen. Du bist dir 100% sicher, dass du das richtige Zielsystem angewählt hast und nicht doch noch aus versehen auf dem lokalen System arbeitest? Wenn ich mein lokales System scanne finde ich auch RT-Ethernet bzw. EAP Geräte....

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen dich an den Support von Beckhoff zu wenden. Die können via Teamviewer auf deinen Rechner schauen (wenn du dass willst) und dir zeigen was falsch ist.
Das geht auf jeden Fall schneller als hier im Forum auf eine Lösung zu warten, von Leuten die nur im Nebel stochern ;-)


----------



## oliver.tonn (11 Juni 2020)

@TE: Wie MasterOhh schon schrieb ist dies das normale Verhalten wenn die lokale SPS ausgewählt war. Daher nochmals die Bitte mach mal einen Screenshot von der Seite wo die gefundenen Zielsysteme angezeigt werden und vielleicht auch noch von Visual Studio wo man das aktuell ausgewählte Zielsystem sieht.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Divad (15 Juni 2020)

Hier der Screenshot der Zielsysteme. Auf einen EtherCAT-Master kann ich ohne ein gefundenes Master-Gerät nicht zugreifen, um die MAC-Adresse zu überprüfen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

Danke, das sieht auch erstmal korrekt aus. Bitte lass nochmals das Zielsystem suchen und mach einen Screenshot von der Ergebnisseite, also der Seite wo alle gefundenen CPUs aufgelistet sind.


----------



## Divad (15 Juni 2020)

Mir ist beim Abgleich der IP-Adressen von meinem Laptop mit der CPU aufgefallen, dass die Adressen nicht übereinstimmen. Ich habe die Adresse meines Laptops daher an die der CPU bis auf die letzte Ziffer angepasst. Das hat nichts geändert. Hätten die Adressen aber nicht schon selbst aneinander angepasst sein sollen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

Divad schrieb:


> Mir ist beim Abgleich der IP-Adressen von meinem Laptop mit der CPU aufgefallen, dass die Adressen nicht übereinstimmen. Ich habe die Adresse meines Laptops daher an die der CPU bis auf die letzte Ziffer angepasst. Das hat nichts geändert.


Was meinst Du damit, dass jetzt Dein Laptop und die Steuerung die selbe IP habe? Das ist nicht zulässig, sie müssen im selben Subnetz sein, dürfen aber nicht die selbe Adresse haben.
Wenn Dein Laptop z.B. die Adresse 192.168.0.1 und die Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0 hat darf die SPS eine Adresse von 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254 haben.
In Deinem Fall ist DHCP aktiv und, da kein DHCP-Server vorhanden ist, vergeben sich beide eine Adresse aus dem Subnetz 169.254
Welche TC3 Version ist auf Deinem Laptop?


----------



## Divad (15 Juni 2020)

Alles klar. Ich habe dann nichts geändert, außer die Laptop IP-Adresse festzulegen. Ich wechsele zurück zu DHCP. Im selben Subnetz waren sie dann vorher schon. 

Ich habe TC3.1 auf dem Laptop.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Juni 2020)

Ich möchte hier nicht die Kompetenz des SPS-Forums in frage stellen, aber ich glaube, wenn du dich mit deinem Problem jetzt an den Beckhoff Support wendest (wie ich schon geschrieben habe) wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit heute noch gelöst.

Nette wäre dann aber, wenn du die Ursache & Lösung dann hier wieder posten könntest, damit wir alle daraus lernen können :s1:


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

Divad schrieb:


> Ich habe TC3.1 auf dem Laptop.


Das war klar, aber welche genau, 4022, 4021, 4020?


----------



## Divad (15 Juni 2020)

Version 4024.7

Ein Termin mit Beckhoff ist angesetzt. Gebe Bescheid, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## wollvieh (15 Juni 2020)

Sieht man doch auf seinem Screenshot, 3.4024.7, die aktuelle.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

wollvieh schrieb:


> Sieht man doch auf seinem Screenshot, 3.4024.7, die aktuelle.


Verdammt, das ich immer solche Kleinigkeiten übersehe, danke.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Juni 2020)

Hi!
Ich habe mal einen Screenshot aus einer CX9020 Konfiguration gemacht. Hast du mal versucht, nach diesem Schema die HW selbst anzulegen?



Also die Klemmen müsstest du natürlich auf deine Klemmen anpassen.

Was mir noch einfällt: Die CX9020 erlaubt E- und K- Bus Klemmen; ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man irgendwo den Bustyp forciert setzen kann. Schau mal im Webinterface der CX, ob man dort etwas einstellen kann. Ansonsten poste bitte einmal Bilder von deiner CX+Klemmen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

An manche Möglichkeiten denkt man meist nicht, sorry für die späte Frage, aber welche zwei Klemmen sind das denn die Du angesteckt hast?


----------



## Divad (15 Juni 2020)

Danke nochmal für die neuen Vorschläge. Der Kontakt mit Beckhoff hatte auch die Idee über den Browser auf das Web-Interface zuzugeifen. Dort hat sich jedoch auch keine Verbindung herstellen lassen, allerdings wurde die Seite zunächst (teilweise) geladen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit morgen eine andere CX9020 zu testen. Möglicherweise war es dann doch ein Hardware-Fehler.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juni 2020)

Könntest Du noch kurz mitteilen welche Klemmen angesteckt sind, da könnte nämlich auch der Fehler verborgen sein.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## MasterOhh (15 Juni 2020)

Hat er schon geschrieben gehabt ;-)


Divad schrieb:


> -Bisher ist  eine Schrittmotorklemme (EL7031)  angesteckt und eine Messbrücken-Klemme (ELM3504). Die Peripherie  dahinter ist noch nicht angeschlossen.
> ......


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Juni 2020)

Du kannst auch in Rücksprache mit dem Beckhoff Support ein neues Standard-SD-Karten-Abbild auf die Mikro-SD Karte aufspielen - vielleicht hilft das. Sprich das vielleicht mal beim nächsten Support-Telefonat an.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2020)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Hat er schon geschrieben gehabt ;-)


Mist, wieder übersehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Divad (16 Juni 2020)

Ich habe es heute mit einem anderen CPU-Modul getestet und alle Eingänge wurden erkannt. Ich verwende jetzt die Mikro-SD-Karte aus der neuen CX in der alten und es funktioniert.

Danke für alle Hinweise. Das nächste Problem kommt bestimmt :-D


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2020)

Divad schrieb:


> Ich habe es heute mit einem anderen CPU-Modul getestet und alle Eingänge wurden erkannt. Ich verwende jetzt die Mikro-SD-Karte aus der neuen CX in der alten und es funktioniert.
> 
> Danke für alle Hinweise. Das nächste Problem kommt bestimmt :-D


Wenn ich (ausnahmsweise mal) richtig geschaut habe, wird bei Deiner CPU WEC 7 verwendet. In dem Fall könntest Du auch mal probieren die alte Micro-SD Karte zu formatieren und den Inhalt der neuen auf die alte zu kopieren, eventuell funktioniert die CPU dann auch wieder.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (16 Juni 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wenn ich (ausnahmsweise mal) richtig geschaut habe, wird bei Deiner CPU WEC 7 verwendet. In dem Fall könntest Du auch mal probieren die alte Micro-SD Karte zu formatieren und den Inhalt der neuen auf die alte zu kopieren, eventuell funktioniert die CPU dann auch wieder.



Er hat ja die X-0115 - Version. Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie das mit den Lizenzen für TC3 funktioniert. Bei der X-0112 (für TC2) ist die Lizenz ja irgendwo in einem HW Speicher eingebaut, bei der TC3 Variante müsste die ja irgendwo auf "Festplatte" liegen. 
Nicht, dass er dann noch Probleme mit den Lizenzen bekommt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2020)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Er hat ja die X-0115 - Version. Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie das mit den Lizenzen für TC3 funktioniert. Bei der X-0112 (für TC2) ist die Lizenz ja irgendwo in einem HW Speicher eingebaut, bei der TC3 Variante müsste die ja irgendwo auf "Festplatte" liegen.
> Nicht, dass er dann noch Probleme mit den Lizenzen bekommt.


Ja, bei TC3 liegen die im TC3 Ordner als Datei ab, das Detail hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Soweit Lizenzen vorhanden sind hat der TE jetzt schon ein Problem, weil die Lizenzen die für die andere CX auf der Karte sind nicht funktionieren, außer die CPUs haben eine bestimmte ID eingebrannt bekommen und sie nutzen eine Volumenlizenz.
Er müsste sich die Lizenzdateien für die CX mit der kaputten Karte bei Beckhoff besorgen und diese dann auf die Karte einspielen, vorher die vorhandenen Lizenzen sichern, falls die Dateinamen gleich sind (Weiß gerade nicht, ob dem so ist).


----------

